# Neds Fake Rock build project WIP posty thread thingymajig



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

After seeing Clidburys fake rock build for Brian :no1: I was inspired and had to have a go at one for Ned and thought i'd share my progress with you lovely people.

Heres the basic layout pre carved out of layers of polystyrene. Being a water technician i get accss to all kinds of tank insulation which just so happens to be polystyrene so i got endless amounts of the stuff :2thumb:.

A fair few pics to start of with so you can see where i'm going with the whole design.

Couple of pics from all angles





































Birds eye view










Steps to basking area above










Sunk his water pool into the polystyrene to give it a more natural look. It's about as creative as it gets i'm afraid lol but effective I think.

Area before water pools in place










Couple with water pool in place



















The build in it's current state with a few layers of tile grout slapped on




























So far i'm well chuffed with it, very messy though, especially in the begining stages where your carving each layer. Polystyrene EVERYWHERE lol.

Questions, comments and advice always welcome.
Thanks for looking.: victory:


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks well good mate .

One thing I could only pick up on is the dish. Have you cut the hole for it to sit in a bit bigger than the dish? Because the grout will make the hole quite smaller than what it's cut.

I found this out the hard way as my dish wouldn't fit after I was finished. :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I love the basking area bit and the water bowl.

It'll look amazing when its finished :no1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

clidbury said:


> Looks well good mate .
> 
> One thing I could only pick up on is the dish. Have you cut the hole for it to sit in a bit bigger than the dish? Because the grout will make the hole quite smaller than what it's cut.
> 
> I found this out the hard way as my dish wouldn't fit after I was finished. :lol2:


i was going to comment on the same thing as it looks like it's been cut to fit the bowl exactly - before the grout.


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys. Yea we already thought that one through. Just about completed the grouting, been slacking the last couple of days. Neds been givin me evils because i'm not pullin my weight. Next step.... Sand : )


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking good!

I have almost finished the poly phase of my own 1st attempt of a fake rock build.

I was being soo fussy about the mess I was hovering after almost every cut!

Pleased to have that phase almost done with, and I am looking forwards to grouting.

Any pro tips for the grouting phase from you guys or just 'slap' it on?


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

Up to you really. I've read some people put a thin base on first. I just bought some already mixed stuff from homebase and spreaded it on. Another very messy job but you can see it all come together.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

nice viv m8. ive pm'd u about a enquiery


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

Been a bit busy the last few days so haven't progressed much further, ran out of tile grout so bought some more only to find they only supplied it in grey which turned out to be much easier as you could see a lot clearer which parts of the polystyrene you'd missed.

See our Barn Owl in this pic too lol:roll2:




























Originally we didn't think the materials would be strong enough to support Ned's weight when he would be fully grown without some sort of strengthening but after a few couts of grout it really toughened up and is very strong now :2thumb:

Added a few Plants/Cactus's (Notice the cut down the right hand side, measurements were a bit off so didn't fit when we tested it. FAIL!)




















Would like to add something else but i think i'll wait till its completed before i decide to add anything extra as i'm concerned it may be a bit cluttered already.

Got the majority of playsand onto the build tonight too but unfortunately batteries died in my camera so you'll have to wait for the pics. DOH'

Cheers again.


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

Just about finished putting the last of the sand on, there are a few imperfections which i'm going to sort i.e some of the sand is more pale than the rest because of excess glue which i'm in the process of fixing but you get the idea. Pics....























































Were gettin there lol

Oooooh just ordered this aswell 








: victory:


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

Denji, that looks really really good. Nice one! :2thumb:


----------



## spikles (Jun 3, 2009)

*Fake rock problems*

Hi there, hoping someone can help. I had a go at building one of the fake rocks. I did everything as told, polystyrene, grout, non toxic paint, non toxic sealer, its looks great! I left it to dry out after the final coat of sealer for a week. I have fitted it in spikes viv, and still great, but its been in there all day and the heat is creating a very painty smell. Its all non toxic, but Im worried, I dont want to do him any harm. Please can someone let me know if this is normal.

PS. Spike is my first Bearded dragon, so complete novice to this, though trying to learn as much as possible. He seems to be doing fine, loves being out, eats lots, nd has just started to shed. I would appreciate any comments 

Thanks Emma x


----------



## rob_arthur (Mar 14, 2008)

awesome looking build you have done. what kind of glue did you use to get stick the sand on with?

could you tell us what materials you used for the build? like the type of exact grout etc. and does it have to be special stuff like non toxic?

rob


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheers Rob, I just used ordinary waterproof PVA glue from Homebase and some pre-mixed grout. Simples :2thumb:

Think i'm just about done here, just a few more little bits i feel are missing, just can't put my finger on it :bash:
































































any one think of anything?:whip:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Maybe like... a small tunnel?
Or something?
So he can hide under it?

I have no idea on what they need but perhaps an extra plant/hide...?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I would say maybe a hanging fake plant, something green, or a large log but still it looks awesome mate :no1:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Ps. i like the UFO (sensor) in the background on the left :lol2:


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Ps. i like the UFO (sensor) in the background on the left :lol2:


Ha ha oh yea lol just noticed that. Should that be lower down?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I dont think it matters too much :lol2: i think its more important to get the temps right, so if the temps are fine as it is then leave it there :2thumb:

I will start my build soon, but ive just seen the temple viv thread and now am confused as to what im gona build :hmm:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I know their skin is quite thick, but i would be against putting a cactus in there. A cactus without spines, or succulents would be okay, but then as they eat greens, i would be worried about him eating it! Apart from that, it looks cool.
I have a few questions: how easy is it to clean? (we all know how big and horrid beardies poo is!) ON the base, and where it touches the edges of the viv, have you put grout on that bit? Or do you just leave the polysyrene bare? What kind of grout, paint and sealant do i require? What do most people stick polystyrene together with? is it possible to mix the paint with the last layer of grout to give a base colour for the rocks then add highlighty stuff later? Oh, and where can i get polystyrene sheets from? (a shop, i want to get some today!!!) Thanks in advance, Ben


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow that looks fab!!!

I am getting Hubbie to make our beardie one so i will show him this 

Looks Amazing x


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Mujician said:


> I know their skin is quite thick, but i would be against putting a cactus in there. A cactus without spines, or succulents would be okay, but then as they eat greens, i would be worried about him eating it! Apart from that, it looks cool.
> I have a few questions: how easy is it to clean? (we all know how big and horrid beardies poo is!) ON the base, and where it touches the edges of the viv, have you put grout on that bit? Or do you just leave the polysyrene bare? What kind of grout, paint and sealant do i require? What do most people stick polystyrene together with? is it possible to mix the paint with the last layer of grout to give a base colour for the rocks then add highlighty stuff later? Oh, and where can i get polystyrene sheets from? (a shop, i want to get some today!!!) Thanks in advance, Ben


And how thick is the polystyrene you use?


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys and gals, 

I admire your concer Mujician, i too was really worried about using shar cactuses and researched weeks in advance before buying them. The Cactus your probably refering to is actually really soft. Feels like really short hair lol.
Answers to your questions:
- He's only ever pooped on the sand so cant comment there.
-No, i didn't grout the underside or the sides, when it went into the viv it was a really snug fit and i simply poured sand into the gaps around the back and sides to cover any unsightly edges
-I used pre-mixed grout and waterproof PVA glue from homebase but most diy shops sell it.
-Not sure about most people lol but i used PVA to stick the polystyrene together.
-It may be possible to mix paint and grout for the last layer but as mine was 100% coated in glue and sand there was no need.
-Polystyrene sheets were from a job left over from work but you can buy them in sheets in most DIY stores. Its in the 'insulation' section and comes in 2 thicknesses. Thick and thin lol, i found thin was best as you get more layers out of it.

Anymore questions just ask.
Best of luck with the build. Keep us posted.
Ben aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Ps your Owl looks cool too :flrt:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Denji said:


> Cheers for the comments guys and gals,
> 
> I admire your concer Mujician, i too was really worried about using shar cactuses and researched weeks in advance before buying them. The Cactus your probably refering to is actually really soft. Feels like really short hair lol.
> Answers to your questions:
> ...


I know some cacti have soft spines - i have one that looks similar to that and its a spikey bugger! Good choice.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

I notice you have placed your basking lamp above the large polystyrene ledge... 
He chooses the rock because it has far better thermal mass than the polystyrene, i.e. Holds the heat much better.
If you wanted him to spend more time up there you could cut a slate to the size of the ledge...
Just a thought, thats what I have done in my build that im doing at the moment!

Alister


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

There is s much potential here, i love it.

I am going to try this later om this year.


----------



## Denji (Apr 18, 2009)

Alister said:


> I notice you have placed your basking lamp above the large polystyrene ledge...
> He chooses the rock because it has far better thermal mass than the polystyrene, i.e. Holds the heat much better.
> If you wanted him to spend more time up there you could cut a slate to the size of the ledge...
> Just a thought, thats what I have done in my build that im doing at the moment!
> ...


The basking area actually gets really hot. Really, really hot lol, the polystyrene is coated with grout which is pretty much rock anyway and then the multiple layers of sand i recorded at 140f so had to get a 25watt bulb. Temps are now 96f under the light. He was sat on the rock because thats where i put him when he first went into the new setup because it was the only thing i used from his originally set up and thought he'd feel more familiar with it that way.


----------



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

Old thread revival!
Just wanted to acknowledge some of the threads I read through before attempting a 'Fake Rock' viv myself.
Great build up mate!


----------

